# Man fleeing police ends up in prison yard



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.komonews.com/news/offbeat/89514637.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's a major "D'OH!" moment


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Who has not done this before:googly:


----------

